# female betta and guppies



## janleo54106

Hi - I have 2 guppies in a 12 gallon tank and I'm thinking about getting a female betta. Does anybody have any experience with female bettas and guppies? I've heard you can't put male bettas with guppies. I also want to get either balloon molly's or neons at some point. Do you think that would work?


----------



## rubyfire

i had a female in my 10 gal guppy tank for a wile. There was a few nips out of some guppy's tails but all was good. I guess it depends on the betta. It cant hurt to try though, just keep a close eye on the female if you decide to add her.
and idk about the neons or mollies


----------



## Jayy

I heard that was a big no no because of the nipping


----------



## kelly528

Yeah I can see how just as male bettas may mistake male guppies for competition, female bettas might mistake female guppies as a 'sorority sister' and try to bully out a pecking order. Just a thought. This may not be an issue where you have 6 or more female bettas and guppies in total.


----------



## dramaqueen

It probably depends on the female's personality.


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx

I think it's fine. If they don't like each other, take the female betta out right away! Good luck and post pictures!


----------



## Schismfish

It really depends on the betta. I had a female betta with a 6 guppies, they tried to nip and she turned around and got the guppy back, they never attacked her again. 

I as for neons, they wrok really well with bettas because they are small fish and get scared very easily. I have heard Mollies are also good, but then again I have heard some interesting stories. It will trial and error.


----------



## damo2904

I've got one guppy in with 13 females, they get on fine, the guppy is in good shape with his fins all intact, i doubt he'd cause the females any concern as theres alot more of them than him..


----------

